

Webcluster setup with Ansible - soupdiver
https://felixglaeske.de/webcluster-setup-with-ansible/

======
alexbilbie
Were you intending to publish a link to your Ansible playbooks hosted
somewhere, if not could you do so and and a link in the post so we can
feedback on those too?

~~~
tw30tw
I am not the author but i think this is it:

[https://github.com/soupdiver/ansible-
cluster](https://github.com/soupdiver/ansible-cluster)

~~~
soupdiver
yip that's the link to the repo!

------
fideloper
> The web servers also needed some more RAM for using composer.

I've run into this issue when provisioning within Vagrant with my project
Vaprobash - I fixed it by setting up some swap, which Trusty64 doesn't seem to
have enabled by default.
[https://github.com/fideloper/Vaprobash/blob/master/scripts/b...](https://github.com/fideloper/Vaprobash/blob/master/scripts/base.sh#L57-L77)

~~~
soupdiver
yeah this also possible but my first thought was to just give some more RAM to
the machine :>

~~~
fideloper
I didn't have the link to your project before, it's using Vaprobash! Nice :D

~~~
soupdiver
yeah I'm coming from the Laravel world so this was known to me and an easy
starting point

------
sid_xervmon
This is very good. Thanks for sharing and documenting them.

I have also built a drag and drop UI which can be used to configure a web
cluster setup on any cloud. www.xervmon.com. The videos are available on the
youtube channel.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5s7L2LwaKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5s7L2LwaKY)

------
thejosh
If you are running out of memory with composer, do not use composer update,
use composer install. You are using lock files, right? :)

